

Searching for Cicada Song: a crowdsourcing project - cleis
http://opensignal.com/blog/2013/06/25/searching-for-cicada-song-a-crowdsourcing-project/

======
JamesCRR
Another example of Android being used for highly specialised crowdsourcing
projects, (and also in the
woods!)[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829205.600-old-
smart...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829205.600-old-smartphones-
called-in-to-save-indonesian-forests.html#.Ucl302SY5NM) \- use of phones to
listen out for illegal logging.

